# think you can fly a helicopter



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

try this its more difficult than you think,
http://www.hurtwood.demon.co.uk/Fun/copter.swf

I'm useless at it :roll:

Anne


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I do wish people wouldn't post things like this - I've just wasted 2 days trying to beat my best score!


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

annetony said:


> try this its more difficult than you think,
> http://www.hurtwood.demon.co.uk/Fun/copter.swf
> 
> I'm useless at it :roll:
> ...


 Me Too........!! 8O

Jenny


----------



## vmeldrew (May 3, 2007)

Thanks for this, I'm addicted and haven't laughed so much in a long time.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

vmeldrew said:


> Thanks for this, I'm addicted and haven't laughed so much in a long time.


Had the opposite effect on me. :evil: :evil:

Dougie.


----------



## Jiggles (Apr 17, 2007)

*So you like to play games do you?*

He, he, he!
http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/games/bloxorz


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Can anyone help repair my PC..............I'VE JUST THROWN THE MOUSE AT THE SCREEN......... :evil: :evil:


----------

